# [VBA] Excel -> .Adress erhöhen



## Akherousin (9. September 2005)

Guten Tag

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich durchsuche einen Bereich nach einem Keyword (History: ).
Zwischen dem Keyword und der Tabelle, die ich rauslesen will ist eine Leerzeile, die ist gegeben
und ich kann das nicht ändern.


```
History:

| 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 |
| 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | s |
```

Nun kann ich ja mittels .Adress die Zelladresse des Keywords rauslesen und die wird
 dann folgend gespeichert: $A$1

Nun muss ich, damit die Zelladresse in der Tabelle liegt, diese um zwei Spalten nach unten
verschieben (Im Beispiel wäre das $A$3).

Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen? Ich weiss nicht, wo das Keyword ist, deshalb kann ich nicht
manuell die Zeile angeben.

Für Denkanstösse und Hilfe bin ich dankbar.

br, thl


----------



## Orakel (9. September 2005)

Hi,

benutze doch die Row und Columns Eigenschaften.
Also wenn Du was gefunden hast, hast Du sehr wahrscheinlich ein Range Objekt als Rückgabewert.

Nun hast Du mit <DeineVariable>.Row die Zeile und mit <DeineVariable>.Column die Spalte. Der Rest sollte Routine sein.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

